# a/d/s/ input voltage range



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what the official input voltage range is? I'm working with an 830X. It lists input sensitivity at 100mV and the manual states that high level speaker inputs can be connected to the RCA/phono connections.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

that is the minimum voltage needed to drive it fully. Not a useful spec


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Yes but they make no mention of the maximum. I'm wondering if they didn't bother due to the lower power of factory decks or if the input voltage range is relatively high, like 4-8v.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

It’s definitely a valid question but I don’t think you’re gonna find out without using an oscilloscope (or your ears, it’s pretty easy to tell if a 300Hz or 1Khz sine wave is clipping). I would start with a basic 2v source and see if you can get it to clip.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Good point, I am lacking good testing tools but I may be able to try that. I just found a manual for the P240 that states the input range is 90mV - 10V. If I had to bet, its probably similar for the 830x since they don't mention the maximum range.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, the clue about being able to connect speaker outputs directly likely means it will accept higher voltage than your typical RCA line level input.


----------

